# The Quilt barn



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Usually, my normal drive to get fabric is about a 45 min drive, been this way for years. Then, yesterday, LacieJo says I have a surprise you are going to love! We drive about 1hr and 15 min to this small town out in the middle of nowhere, and pull up in front of this old brick building on main street called the quilt barn. Floor to ceiling there are quilts and fabric and patterns everywhere. 















My favorite quilt I think was the old glory quilt they had made in a class and hung from the upstairs banister. Yes ... this is a two story building full of quilting supplies, quilts and everything quilt related.









My favorite part of the whole place is that they have two giant long arm machines that they will teach you to use in the hopes of selling you one, or they will use to quilt your creations starting at just $.01 a square inch! They have hundreds of stitching patterns that are all computer generated and controlled as well at that price. They even take mail / internet orders. 

They have a blog at: http://quiltbarn.blogspot.com/p/machine-quilting.html
Their website is: https://www.thequiltbarn.com/
their etsy shop is: http://www.etsy.com/shop/Quiltbarnidaho?ref=si_shop

You can also check out the hen house .... it is their studio / hotel that you can rent out for sewing retreats ect. This place is uber cool! Better yet, I can finally get hometown service for my quilting supplies from people who do this for a living and can offer sound advice rather than a college student employee who lacks any experience outside what training they received for the job.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like a great place that you will be visiting often. You girls stayed out of the wine when you were driving didn't you?! lol


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

yes mam! NO drinking and driving here. We drive to get our supplies and don't ever crack the bottle till we start cooking for dinner. Some days we start cooking early tho. XD


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

what a wonderful find.

I can see where some of your extra funds may be spent. (mine would be.)


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

That sounds like the coolest place ever! Am I totally addicted if i am thinking of ways to get my Dh to take a trip just to see this place? "Oh but honey, you will love Idaho in February!" Uhm...NO! Not gonna happen. *sigh*


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

What great fun! You are so lucky to have a sewing partner in crime!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

That's a great place! There is a wonderful, low priced, huge quilting store in Missoula. It's the whole basement of a bank/office building if you ever go that way. We have several nice shops in Spokane as well.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Sounds like a day trip. Is there a place to buy lunch?


----------

